# Adapta Stab Bracket...Would you be willing?



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Was wondering if the people that are interested in my Stab would be willing to put down a 50% refundable deposit? I am trying to get 50 orders.

If it sounds like something you would be willing to do let me know. it would be $25 down.

Here is the thread to the bracket. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=938566

Thanks
Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Liquidmaps (Aug 13, 2006)

*Adapt-A-Stab Mount*

As I have put elsewhere: Two of them for me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

perfect piece of equip for people who like to get creative with their accessories. I'd be interested


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Will it come with "inner" tapped holes?
The first pic looks like its tapped in 3 places, at the end of each leg. The lower pics appear to be tapped mid-leg....allowing more add-on options.

Also, how much actual length does this add to a stabilizer?....if you are concerned using in a under 12" class?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

GWFH said:


> Will it come with "inner" tapped holes?
> The first pic looks like its tapped in 3 places, at the end of each leg. The lower pics appear to be tapped mid-leg....allowing more add-on options.
> 
> Also, how much actual length does this add to a stabilizer?....if you are concerned using in a under 12" class?


Yes the final version will have the angled inner holes as well. It will add about 3/4" to the total length of your stab.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

2 more just ordered so it looks like I'm up to 5 now. 45 to go!!!!


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks like I'm up to 11.....39 more to go!!!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Price?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

dbowers said:


> Price?



$25 down refundable and then $25 right before I ship them. This will include the bracket and your choice of extension 1 3/8" 2" or 4" plus mounting bolts.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I am leaving for vacation tonight for 12 days If you want one leave me a PM here or you are always welcome to give me a call at 208-221-5933 leave a message if I don't answer.

Thanks Much
Kris


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is one with two hog lights and a sims stabalizer on it. This is my bow its an Elite Ice. the stab is not very big it fits in the palm of my hand and is very light.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Babe. Well Vacation didn't work out like we had hoped. A car Hit my grandparents while they were towing the camper down the freeway. Everyone is ok but the camper is ruined flipped over on it's side and drug down the road.


So...'m still around checking the sight. Just a few more orders and we will be on our way!!

Thanks
Kris


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT for a great product!!!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

back to the top...lots of interest Keep the questions and comments coming!!


Kris


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I'ld pay $15..but no much more..

pm me with a paypal account so I can send some money!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

ChaseBaker said:


> I'ld pay $15..but no much more..
> 
> pm me with a paypal account so I can send some money!



Sorry but it's $25 down and $25 before Shipment.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I would get one if they were around 25 bucks, $50 is a bit much for a machined piece of aluminum IMO.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Jared Les said:


> I would get one if they were around 25 bucks, $50 is a bit much for a machined piece of aluminum IMO.


I understand but have you checked machining prices? this comes with the bracket an extension and mounting hardware. I know times are tough but This is what I have to charge to make it worth doing.

Thanks much
Kris


----------



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

kris count me in as i will fill it up with lights will not be able to send the cash until next week as i get payed every two weeks


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats not a problem at all! Your on the list. Thanks

Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RMAXH (Jul 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Sweet!!*

Just got off the phone with Kris...and just placed my order!! :darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks MUCH Pug!! I sure Hope you like it as much as I think you will!!



Thanks again
Kris


----------



## Anonym1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I would get one if they were around 25 bucks, $50 is a bit much for a machined piece of aluminum IMO.


Guys, we're talking a small run here. I'm sure prices would come down if Kris was going after a larger order, but how many of you would want to wait until 500 or 1,000 orders were made?! 

Machining cost plus hardware, material, coating, and shipping doesn't sound too bad at all. I doubt he's looking to get rich on this deal! 

To the top for a great product and innovative thinking! :darkbeer:


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Having been one of the original testers I am bias to some extent but.....This thing is simply the answer to many a prayer while shooting my bow. I can now attach my Roscoby camera and a stabilizer on the bow to balance everything out. Equally I can add a red light on it for hog hunting at night (where legal). When bowfishing at night I can add multiple lights for fishing at night. Adding an offset stabilizer allows me to equally give a true balance to my shooting style and bow set up.

Kris this is a great tool and I am looking forward to putting them on Natalies as well as my sons bow. Glad you thought out of the box with these, they are worth every single penny.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Im looking forward to pairing up Chris's bracket with my Xtreme stabilizers I cant wait to get mine:thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

kris bassett said:


> I understand but have you checked machining prices? this comes with the bracket an extension and mounting hardware. I know times are tough but This is what I have to charge to make it worth doing.
> 
> Thanks much
> Kris


I understand, it's just not for me. I already have to deal with the Captain I blew all my money on and it turns out it won't tune or group at long distances. No extra cash right now.


----------



## eastx (Dec 30, 2008)

*I want one of these*

I'm in, get me your Paypal info, I'll send money as soon as payday gets here!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for your order!!

Kris


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*cant wait!!*

Cant wait to get mine!! :darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

PUG said:


> Cant wait to get mine!! :darkbeer:



I'm excited to get mine too!! LOL I sold both of my personal ones:darkbeer:

Back to the top for a cool product and a bunch of good customers!!

Kris Bassett 
AdaptaStab
208-251-5933


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Some on here have said it isn't worth it for a piece of machined Aluminum.
Here is a small piece from doinker it isn't versitle at all. It is tiny and amounts to nothing at all. It costs about 42 bucks plus shipping. I have no dog in the fight at all and won't be purchasing one as I have plenty of setups already I just want to let everyone know such things are not free it doesn't matter where you buy them.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Sin!! 

Kris


----------



## bowman90 (Apr 2, 2009)

i might get one when i get the money they are very cool.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks like a great Idea!!! I can see multiple uses out of this and as soon as I get an extra 50 you'll be getting an order from me for one as well.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day to all!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*yeah..*



goofy2788 said:


> Looks like a great Idea!!! I can see multiple uses out of this and as soon as I get an extra 50 you'll be getting an order from me for one as well.


You'll see me sportin this in ellicotteville fo sho!


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

PUG said:


> You'll see me sportin this in ellicotteville fo sho!


COOL!! Can't wait to hear from you!! Good bad or ugly let us know what you think!!



Thanks
Kris


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*ok..*



kris bassett said:


> COOL!! Can't wait to hear from you!! Good bad or ugly let us know what you think!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far..the bad...

I cant find my camera...lol. 

The good!..

Super adjustable..able to offset the weight of my sight with ease...with the the different extensions, the configurations are pretty much limitless...fit and finish is perfect..nice and clean...will make a perfect hunter class stab for the guys with competition in mind, and will make a great hunting stabilizer for the guys who wanna make their hunting bow balance and shoot like a competition bow...

So far my bow aims easier and is balanced in a much more uniform fashion...Ive got doinkers, simms, and B-Stingers and as far as first impressions go, this thing has em all wooped!! VERY impressed! I just rebuilt my bow, so hopefully I'll have it out on the range tommorrow to put it thru its paces...:darkbeer:

Kris...Great Job buddy!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Man O Man I sure love to hear that!! Thanks very much PUG!!!! I hope to hearmore good from you after you shoot it some....But if there is anything you would like to see tweaked let me know!!

Thanks much

Kris





PUG said:


> So far..the bad...
> 
> I cant find my camera...lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

that looks great. alot of uses there. i like the v bar system built into it. great idea imo.

dont have any money now but i might pick one up after summer.

would i just be able to use my stab dissonnect to hold it on????

thanks

wish you luck


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks much look forward to hearing from you in tthe future!! As for your question I have not tried a quick disconnect yet.....but I'm possitive that it would work just fine!!

Thanks again
Kris




sawtoothscream said:


> that looks great. alot of uses there. i like the v bar system built into it. great idea imo.
> 
> dont have any money now but i might pick one up after summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

kris bassett said:


> Thanks much look forward to hearing from you in tthe future!! As for your question I have not tried a quick disconnect yet.....but I'm possitive that it would work just fine!!
> 
> Thanks again
> Kris


k thanks. i want to keep my stab in the center so i can use the the rest of it for other stuff. 

thanks


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the day:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up again for the afternoon crowd!!


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the morning crew


----------



## JP Mach (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad you like them Pug! Finish will be even better on the production run.

JP


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

JP Mach said:


> Glad you like them Pug! Finish will be even better on the production run.
> 
> JP


Hey JP how is it today? Folks this is JP my awesome machinist!! If you have any tech questions about material grades or such He is the man to answer those.

Glad to see ya on here Budd!!

Kris


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Pics..*



kris bassett said:


> Hey JP how is it today? Folks this is JP my awesome machinist!! If you have any tech questions about material grades or such He is the man to answer those.
> 
> Glad to see ya on here Budd!!
> 
> Kris


Sorry for not posting sooner...Ive lost my camera..GRRRRR...so i had to use my Treo for pics..  Anyway..i think this is the set up for me...Balances well in my hand and points like its wired to the X!! Love this little Stab!! Good job guys!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks goo PUG:darkbeer: I'm glad you like it!! Make sure you pass it around the shop LOL


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope to get some pics of me using one at the R100 this weekend!!


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Finally warm here!! Looks like good weather for the shoot!!


Kris


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT for the afternoon crowd! :darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the morning!!


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*ttt*

Lovin this little stabilizer!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

PUG said:


> Lovin this little stabilizer!!



I'm Glad your pleased with it PUG!! Thanks for posting your thoughts!!:darkbeer:

Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the day


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the night!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

looks like a target archers dream right here. Wonder how Pug liked it at his recent shoot?


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

I will be on a hog hunt in Kentucky and in Texas by the end of July and you better bet that I will have lights and a camera mounted up on my Oneida for thsoe hunts. Kris this jewel has allowed me to hunt by myself and run a camera without a tripod. 

Guys and gals out there who are skeptical, that is good and Kris will tell you the same. The only marketing is human testimonial and so far not one bad thing about them and if anyone has an idea for improvement he will listen. I would recommend anyone coughing up 50 bucks for a great product, stick it on that 1000 dollar plus bow many of us shoot all set up. They are small so sneaking them in past the wife is easy. 

Equally Bigfish makes the lights you see on the stabilizer, absolutely love mine for walking in the woods and/or night time hunting (where legal).


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

looks great


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!! The next batch is being Machined as we speak!!!!:darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the morning. The first stages of machining are complete!!!:darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

A couple different setups thanks to Mark of Xtreme Stabs!!!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

That looks like it was made to go with the Xtreme stab!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Supermag1 said:


> That looks like it was made to go with the Xtreme stab!



I agree!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

It looks like it would work with a pair of swivels,or angled brackets,and a couple of properly trimmed carbon shafts ,to make a lightweight kick stand too!
Might be the cats meow in a blind!


----------



## JP Mach (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys, I know you all put money out for the brackets. I had gotten sick in the middle of making them and being a one man shop it tends to bring everything to a standstill. 

All brackets and extensions will be on the way to the anodizer early this week, should be back in my shop by the end of the week, at which point I will be doing a quick inspection before packing up and sending to Kris for dispersal to all who are in line.

After this first batch, Kris should have stock on hand and orders should ship within a few days.

As for Kris getting his arm smashed at work, I saw the pictures, it looked quite painful.

JP


----------

